# Cant decide on a breed.



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to be on this site a lot but my gf and I broke up in august and somehow in splitting she ended up getting my two wonderfull boxers. It has been very hard for me to lose my pups and now need a dog of my own sometime soon. I am stuck between another boxer or a doberman. I loved the boxer personality and how goofy they are and I also loved their athleticism. What I didnt like about the boxer breed was how stubborn they are and how much they loved to disapear whenever they were off their leash. Would a doberman be a fair compromise to a boxer or should I just stick with what I know best? Thanks


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not trying to pick on you or anything, I just want to know why you want a purebred dog? Is it for showing reasons? 

And as far as a boxer vs. dobie goes, I don't have experience in owning either so i couldn't tell you which to choose.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Im not set on a purebred dog at all its just that I really like the way boxers and dobermans look. Actually the dog i am planning on getting is at a shelter in sacramento and she is a doberman pharoah hound mix. I just have to wait another week or two untill I am completely moved into my new place and i have to puppy proof the house and buy all the puppy necesities. If the dog is still at the shelter she will be mine. If not then i will keep searching.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss...I can't imagine losing my fur kids. It's great that you're wanting to get another dog though! 

As far as those two breeds go, I don't have experience first hand with either one, I just know people who have them. Both seem like wonderful dogs.

Any dog you get will need plenty of training and socialization. Training recall is a hard thing to master which is completely obtainable with any dog, with the right kind of training. This should take care of the issue with taking off when not on leash.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool, I hope it works out for you. I'm sorry for your loss as well. :[ I hope you find a good companion.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love both breeds, but I think I would chose a well bred Doberman. There are some very nice breeders out there if you take the time to do your research. Make sure you research what health testing needs to be done for the breed (its a LOT!! of course Boxer's are the same with their specific myriad of health issues too so either way be sure to go to a reputable breeder!). Von Willebrands, the usual OFA/CERF stuff, and there are a few other breed specific disorders common in Dobe's that I can't remember off the top of my head.... OR there are TONS of awesome Dobes in rescue. I almost got one when I was looking for a dog.... glad I ended up with my GSD mixes though.

Mixed breed dogs are awesome, but speaking as someone who just wants a GOOD hardcore working dog: good genetics do count for a LOT. So does starting with a clean slate. I adore my girls to the ends of the earth, but I don't really see myself getting another mixed breed rescue on purpose in the future. Even if I just wanted a pet I'd probably go to a breeder and get a lower drive working line GSD or Rottie... As it is I've got my fingers crossed that I can get a nice cracked out Malinois pup next time. :biggrin:

But like I said, to each their own. And I really think your specific personal taste in 1. the dog itself and 2. what you want to do as far as training are things that really weigh in on the decision of what route to go. Some people either aren't equipped or just flat out do not want to put in the extra effort to get a dog that may not have the best wiring and background to the point where they can live happily with it. It just depends on the person.
For example: My foster (yeah I call her that... watch me fail!) went through several very sweet, well meaning owners that inadvertantly screwed her up even more after her not so great start being part of a hoarding bust as a puppy. She's made kick ass progress and is a joy to have around, but I could see her regressing again in a pet home that inadvertantly reinforced the wrong things. Hell as it is she's still got miles to go, but the fact that she's making such progress at all is awesome!

In your case notilloc, both breeds have very similar energy levels, drives, and goofiness factors. I don't think you can go wrong with either one. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Being a total Boxer enthusiast of course I lean that way. Dobes are amazing dogs though, too. 
Of the experience I have with both breeds, which I'll be honest, most of my Dobe experience is in a daycare setting, I think they are very similar. Boxers tend to be a little bit more aloof, but can be serious at times. Dobes tend to be a little more serious, but can be aloof as well. Of what I have observed, Boxers are definitely higher energy, but the right Dobe can be equally athletic. Dare I say that Dobes, in general, seem a bit smarter than Boxers IMO? lol. 
BOTH breeds can be equally stubborn, and require an experienced hand in training. 

Any kind of dog will bolt away off leash without proper training. Arctic breeds are more likely to be roamers than any, but even they can absolutely master recall. My Boxer has ALMOST perfect recall. I'd say entirely perfect, but I'm certain there's something out there that would tempt her. 

I have a lot of respect for people who rescue. Three of my Four dogs are rescues. Three of my four dogs are also purebred. I will always continue to donate both time and money to breed specific rescues and local shelters, but when it comes to bringing another animal into my house, I will probably ONLY go to a reputable breeder in the future, and it will probably ONLY be purebred Boxers and Great Danes. Why? Because so much of my life revolves around my dogs, literally- my job, events, my marketing schedule, my lifestyle, my agenda- it's that much more important for me to have dogs that REALLY fit the bill. For me, in my situation, the safest bet, is a reputable breeder. If you're up for rescuing- MORE power and respect to you!!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I have owned both but will never again be without a doberman. They are both very athletic dogs. It seems to me that with enough exercise the dobes seem to settle down more where as the boxers seem to have no off switch. My doberman is much easier to train. he seems to be a bit smarter than the boxer we had- and more eager to please. THis may not be typical of the breed, but my boxer was very picky about what dogs she got along with. Boxers are clowns and can just about cheer anyone up. They seem to be the type that never meets a stranger. Dobes can be more the one person/family type. 

Are you in the sacramento area?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have never had ether. But have been around some boxers and boxer mixes and Doberman mixes. However dogs at the shelter are mostly around a year to two old and not properly brought up so that's why they dump them. Not talking badly about them just what I see at shelter so won't say because it's not a good test. I have 2 rescues, hehe one is a failer so don't feel bad monkeys23. I think both breeds are beautiful, also good advice to go to a reputable breeder. I'm going to do that with my next Basset. But I to like to rescue dogs and help them. I think a Doberman Pharoah hound would be a great mix. Mega exercise but probably not that much more than the Boxer or Doberman. I would love to see it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the Dobe-Pharoah hound mix sounds amazing! I'm a Dobe owner myself, and I must tell you that she is the most adorable, amazing, silly, brilliant, sweet, amazing dog I've ever had (no offense to my other two of course). I have considered getting a boxer, but then I just feel like it'd be taking up space that a Doberman could have in my house instead, so I'm completely sold and in love with the breed. Don't get me wrong, I love boxers, I think they're wonderful and if I had limitless time and energy, I think my perfect dog trio would include two Dobes and a boxer. As far as training goes, Peyton can be stubborn/seem dense at times, but she always gets it pretty quickly. When I was teaching her how to shake paws, I went over it with her every day three days straight and she just didn't seem to be getting it so I gave up. The next week, she crawled into bed with me, sat directly in front of me, and offered me her paw perfectly, like "Is this what you wanted last week?" I praised her and told her "shake" and she's been doing it perfectly with both paws ever since! I'd say try to get that Dobe-Pharaoh hound mix, if not, go for a Doberman.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

dogs disappear off leash because they aren't trained. pick a dog that matches
your personality. do you want a hiking buddy, do you want a dog that
can turn it on and off on command, do you want a pet/companion? if you want
a certain look then it's easy to pick a dog. 



notilloc said:


> What I didnt like about the boxer breed was how stubborn they are and how much they loved to disapear whenever they were off their leash. Would a doberman be a fair compromise to a boxer or should I just stick with what I know best? Thanks


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Being a total Boxer enthusiast of course I lean that way. Dobes are amazing dogs though, too.
> Of the experience I have with both breeds, which I'll be honest, most of my Dobe experience is in a daycare setting, I think they are very similar. Boxers tend to be a little bit more aloof, but can be serious at times. Dobes tend to be a little more serious, but can be aloof as well. Of what I have observed, Boxers are definitely higher energy, but the right Dobe can be equally athletic. Dare I say that Dobes, in general, seem a bit smarter than Boxers IMO? lol.
> BOTH breeds can be equally stubborn, and require an experienced hand in training.


Boxers are pretty clever if you ask me! LOL 
My oldest son would love a doberman, but we have read they are a high energy dog. How does the energy of a doberman compare to a boxer? 

I love the boxer breed but as I get older I realize I don't have the energy for a young boxer. That is why we brought a mastiff into our pack. Mastiffs have many of the qualities we love in a boxer (desire to be with family, guarding instincts, amazingly gentle with children) but are more laid back in the energy department!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I was seriously considering both a Boxer and a Dobermann, before I settled on a working line GSD. I LOVE a Boxer's personality. I worked doggie daycare for a while and my favorite dogs were always the boxers. The dobermanns might have more of an intimidation factor, and might be a little more protective. But then, my cousin has a boxer that will protect his house pretty ferociously. From what I've read, the dobermann's have more health problems. I think if I were to have to pick between the two, I would get a dobie. But that's just me :smile: They're both great dogs.

But another thing to think about is where you live. If you live in any rental situation, especially an apartment, it is going to be VERY hard to find an apartment complex that will allow you to have a dobermann. If you leave the dog uncropped and undocked, you might be able to slip them under the radar but all the apartments I asked would not allow dobermanns.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> I have owned both but will never again be without a doberman. They are both very athletic dogs. It seems to me that with enough exercise the dobes seem to settle down more where as the boxers seem to have no off switch. My doberman is much easier to train. he seems to be a bit smarter than the boxer we had- and more eager to please. THis may not be typical of the breed, but my boxer was very picky about what dogs she got along with. Boxers are clowns and can just about cheer anyone up. They seem to be the type that never meets a stranger. Dobes can be more the one person/family type.
> Are you in the sacramento area?


I live in South Lake Tahoe
but the dog i really wanted to adopt was in sac.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry I havent been on for a while but I really appreciate everyones advice. The one thing I didnt take into consideration was that dobermans arent allowed into most apartments. Thank you very much for bringing that to my attention. The dog I really wanted to adopt was adopted by someone else and I was very bummed about that but I will find the perfect pup soon I know it.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

notilloc said:


> Sorry I havent been on for a while but I really appreciate everyones advice. The one thing I didnt take into consideration was that dobermans arent allowed into most apartments. Thank you very much for bringing that to my attention. The dog I really wanted to adopt was adopted by someone else and I was very bummed about that but I will find the perfect pup soon I know it.


Have you checked petfinder.com for dogs in your area?


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

AmeliaPond said:


> Have you checked petfinder.com for dogs in your area?


Yep I have spent lots of time on petfinder


----------

